# Review: Pyranha Karnali - Large



## granolapaddler (Apr 17, 2007)

The last couple months I've been paddling the new Pyranha Karnali. Lots of people have been asking me about it, but I wanted to get alot of time in the boat before venturing to voice my opinion. Having spent 16 days paddling it in a bunch of different conditions I decided to write a review and share some pictures...

Living Large and In Charge

-adam
Team Pyranha


----------

